# Need Help!  Block Chain!



## Larrito (Jan 28, 2009)

HI, I'm finding it impossible to find a 2-4 ft piece of old block chain(1 inch pitch).  Used-worn is okay, as long as it's still functional.  Please email me if you can sell me some or have a source.  I will pay a good price.  Thanks.  Larry


----------



## redline1968 (Jan 29, 2009)

what vintage?


----------



## Larrito (Jan 31, 2009)

From 1900, I'd say. Or in the 10 years on either side of it.  Thanks.


----------



## redline1968 (Jan 31, 2009)

i'll look around. no gaurentees.  i might have one off a early schwinn


----------



## BWbiker (Jan 31, 2009)

*Block chain....*

Bobcycles just had some listed on eBay. 



Larrito said:


> HI, I'm finding it impossible to find a 2-4 ft piece of old block chain(1 inch pitch).  Used-worn is okay, as long as it's still functional.  Please email me if you can sell me some or have a source.  I will pay a good price.  Thanks.  Larry


----------



## redline1968 (Feb 1, 2009)

sorry not old enough most are in the20's  you have to try e-pay


----------



## Larrito (Feb 1, 2009)

BWbiker, Thanks for the tip, I missed the sale, dammit!


----------

